# Planting a 150



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm looking to carpet my tank with Pygmy Chain Sword but I'm wondering how many it would really take, I have the lighting (almost 800 watts worth but I'm only going with 400) but how much would that run really? I'm still not sure what I'm setting the tank up with (what kind of fish). I also have a few nice peaces of drift wood and rock work that I'm throwing in there. I also have another light strip that I will be running with about 50 w to get the 3w p gallon (almost forgot to put that in)


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I just planted my 75 gallon with some Echinodorus tenellus 'micro'. Seems to be spreading quite quickly but I do have 3wpg and co2. I used about 20-30 nodes for my tank. You wouldnt need more than 50.

check out the link in my sig for sweetaquatics. They sell it for $1 a pot but you wouldnt probably need more than 15 of those. You could just split the plants up and plant separately.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

maknwar said:


> I just planted my 75 gallon with some Echinodorus tenellus 'micro'. Seems to be spreading quite quickly but I do have 3wpg and co2. I used about 20-30 nodes for my tank. You wouldnt need more than 50.
> 
> check out the link in my sig for sweetaquatics. They sell it for $1 a pot but you wouldnt probably need more than 15 of those. You could just split the plants up and plant separately.


Thanks for that site, how tall does it get do you know?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

no taller than 6" if you get the right strain.


----------

